# photos of El Dorado Crits?



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

i managed to lose the link to the page where they post the photos of the twilight criteriums, and i can't find it on www.californiabicycleracing.org....does anybody know where they post the pics?

thanks!


----------



## Tak962 (Oct 24, 2004)

deteled


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

perfect. thanks.


----------

